# Calcium Reactor



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

An oversize skimmer will over skim a small tank, so a small tank with an oversize calcium reactor, works?

I am planning to use this! good idea?!? and my tank is only 1/3 of the recommended tank size.


----------

